# A few new pics



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

P niger (don't know why the color got so out of whack)


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

this one shows the true color much better


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

PBass & silver aro


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Nightmarish PBass


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

One bad ass tank man


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

verry nice.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn post a full tank pic!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

post a full tank shot pleaaaaassssseeeee!! haha those bass are sweet n how big is that pleco lookin gthing


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. When did you add a third bass to the tank?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Full tank pic pls.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots as always. Your bass still amazes me. Great set up









Just like everyone else I would love to see a full tank shot as well


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn u got some big fish, i like ur avander


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ur fish are amazing man!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

The P. niger is about 15" as are the two larger PBass. The aro is about 18"


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry....... forgot lemmy.

I got a great deal on the third bass, It was 12" for $12, downside was it had a very very bad case of HITH. It has been in the tank for about 4 months I think and has never ate well. I hoped i could save it but it may not have a long & healthy life ahead of it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big is that jag..thats a dream set up man wuts the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice tank and beautiful fish man







How is the jag behavior toward the bass???


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I have only had the Jag for about a month(a friend decided to tear down his set up) It easily backs down the PBass o\if they come face to face. The Jag is about 9" Fizzly. There is really no drama between the Jag & PBass though just an occasional flare by the Jag to the PBass.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

You're lucky then my jag and p-bass are doing well but they got into a rumble once,nothing to worry about though.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

BTW the tank is 96 x 25 x 24


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o.b.m welcome back,been always since you posted...tanks still looking awesome..awesome collection..great avatar.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very very nice fish and tank!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The peacock bass look great








Fantastic set-up


----------

